

Man uses first-class ticket for year’s worth of free meals - manish_chhabra
http://www.ktvu.com/news/news/national/man-uses-first-class-ticket-years-worth-free-meals/nc6Qk/

======
jyz
Reminds me of that pudding guy getting 4 million miles or something. Crazy...
genius

~~~
networked
Here are the two most prominent HN discussions of that story:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1152269](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1152269)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6404563](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6404563)

All this makes me wonder what crazy real-life hacks have been described in YC
applications.

Edit: There's a discussion thread from when the "real-life hack" question was
introduced to YC applications at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=104802](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=104802).
A few HNers shared their hacks there.

------
ColinWright
This was posted a few days ago - you might want to look up the discussion. I
can't find it for you because the search function doesn't work on the
Blackberry browser. Way to go everyone.

~~~
scott_s
What about the legacy-style search?

~~~
ColinWright
Nope - HNSearch never worked on my Blackberry. I said so several times, but
they didn't see it, or didn't care.

------
thekaleb
This was found to be unverifiable.

------
ojbyrne
No change fees?

~~~
otterley
First class ticket. Fully refundable.

